# Millville, New Jersey OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is suicide by cop or as I like to call it "Hey officer check out my new giant knife"





Millville, New Jersey — The state Attorney General’s Office released the footage of the moments before an officer fatally shot a city man holding what police have described as a machete outside a home earlier this month. Police were called to a house on Burns Street about 9:30 p.m. and encountered 33-year-old Daniel Ackley, who was holding the machete. According to the preliminary investigation, the shooting occurred shortly after 9:30 p.m. on Jan. 4 outside a residence on Burns Road in Millville. Officers of the Millville Police Department responded to 911 calls reporting an emergency at the residence. After officers arrived, they encountered Mr. Ackley holding a machete outside the house. As Mr. Ackley advanced toward the officers with the machete, Officer Timothy Rehmann discharged his service weapon, fatally wounding Mr. Ackley. Officers and emergency medical personnel rendered first aid to Mr. Ackley, and he was airlifted to Cooper University Hospital, where he was pronounced deceased at 10:56 p.m


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You beat me to it, I was trying to refine what I wanted to say about it before posting. This one hit me, and I think its a failure on multiple levels. I don't think this guy needed to die. I think he ultimately chose his fate, and the shoot may have been "in policy", but I think its a failure on training, tactics, and mindset. Right off the bat the guy busts out with a South Park quote, he's detached and robotic but not overly aggressive. There's distance, there are multiple officers backing up but they are bunched up together. They could have flanked, distracted, anything. No less lethal options presented, no real attempts to communicate outside of robotic "drop the knife buddy". No pressure to shoot, yet a lethal shot was taken anyway. Yeah, we all know you don't shoot people in the leg, but if these officers had no other tools, would a leg shot that saved his life be worth the potential shitstorm versus a high upper thoracic that takes his life? These officers showed ZERO creativity in trying to resolve the situation. And that might be a failure of policies and training. The best cops I know are borderline delinquents themselves, effective because they are creative and think outside the box. I think they did the best they could with what they had, but I think its a failure on a moral level. I don't think the shooter should face charges, but I hope this shooting causes him enough sleepless nights to strive to be better. To seek his own outside training. To practice until he's confident. Lot's of these suicide by cops unfold rapidly or involve people who need to be put down. I don't know ANYTHING about this individual outside this video, but if he was a vet struggling with untreated PTSD or mental illness we failed him.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

once the second officer arrived he could have have covered the first officer with less lethal while the other guy had lethal over watch.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Imagine if the first responding officer replied with "I'm not your guy, pal". I think things would have gone differently. Life is precious and fleeting, and human beings are nothing more than dangerous unpredictable animals sometimes. 




Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

First off, I gotta say that I think they handled it pretty well, all things considered. I won't judge tactics when I wasn't there and they gave this guy ever opportunity to stop. This is one of those situations where, no matter what they did, someone would find fault, and those finding fault wouldn't be wrong, but it's all a simple case of, THEY WERE THERE, WE WEREN'T.

And sorry HUSH, it's not PAL, it's FRIEND. So, you would have gotten everyone killed with your misquote. I've watched CANADA ON STRIKE about 15-30 times, I know.


----------

